# Hey from Mariah



## Mariah (Jan 7, 2007)

hey everybody, how's it going?
i love cats, so i was thinking about joining a forum, and instead of going to google, i typed in catforums.com. well it came up with catforum.com. so this was the first cat forum i came across, and it looks like a good one.

anyways, i am Mariah. i will be 16 on January 16th (yay!) and currently i don't have any cats. however, i will most likely be getting one in the near future. the one i will probably get is 3 years old. she is a white angora (i think) named Chloe.

i think i will like it here; i have seen a couple of topics with good advice without bashing people or intentionally putting them down. i like that. and i hope you will like me. i am a Christian and really try to live by that, and i think people really see it in me.

so i will see you around the forums! if you wanna talk to me pm me or look on my profile for my email and messenger names ( i think they will be on there ).

ttyl,
Mariah


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha you'll be turning 16 the day before i turn 17, We'll be the same age for one day.:lol: 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Mariah


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

I can't say we have had people make poll's about themselves like this though after one post.... :?: 

I hope you get Chloe and can post some pics! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Mariah!

I hope you get Chloe! :2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum Mariah


----------



## Mariah (Jan 7, 2007)

hey everybody. thanks for the welcome.

Jimmyness- yay! lol i'll be 16 on the 16th you will be 17 on the 17th. how weird. haha.

Heather- haha well the poll option was right there so i decided to make a poll about myself. i love forums . and polls lol.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, hope you get your cat soon!


----------

